# Gs-37 By Traditional Archery Shop



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I wanted to post this image of the fine slingshot that The Gopher was kind enough to get in touch with me about for a sale.
It came with a nice Theraband set, with a great pouch - but since the band wasn't attached, I took the opportunity to rig it with one of Texs' bands, since I haven't had the chance to try one yet.

This is I nice, clean little slingshot - it fits comfortably and I just came up from the basement wit it and shot well.
A nice six hits in a row on my target which is quite good for me - especially trying a new slingshot.

Check out the Traditional Archery Shop site if you've never been there before - there's some nice stuff there.

My thanks to Dan!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice SS! what is the web site for the archery shop?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have slingshots up on the website yet, hope to get caught up on that this weekend, things get a little hectic when you sell a house before you have a bought a new one! If anyone is interested in the other designs i have let me know and i will email you pictures.


----------

